# 25 Merc steering arm loose? Need washer



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a hard plastic washer (along with some stainless washers)  in the pivot area where the steering arm pivots to go up and down and mine either worn or cracked from age and fell out while I was examining it to see why there was excessive play in the tiller handle. There wasn't much left of the plastic ring to see so I am wondering how to get a new one installed. Are they round and require disassembling the whole thing or are they "C" shaped and just push in like a circlip? 
Is this common or just Murphy"s Law happening to my motor?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/3236/150.cfm

I picked a random year of 2 stroke 25 hp merc....

Most on-line parts warehouses have the option to view parts diagrams.
This allows you to not only purchase what you need, but also see the assembly sequence.


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks very much for that schematic. looks like the whole shooting match has to come apart to replace the washer-yikes.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Try using the catalog for your year and model.
Mine was just a guess using 2002 for a quick visual.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/parts.cfm

First select the make,
then the year,
then the horsepower
then the model number to get to the correct diagrams.


----------

